# Long & McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/BlowoutSale2015/

There are a few great deals to be had for this years flyer. I'm going to pick up a Orange OR15 amp and 2x12 cab.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Great deal on the Mackie Digital mixers. Way cheaper than I paid a year ago. (899.00 usd)


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

That Roland Vocal Trainer looks interesting. 
My singing always needs work.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I wouldn't mind of few of those laser lights. Lol. Set up a laser show in my backyard while I'm hot tubbing. I think that would be cool.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

when i click..i get the site with full price on the stuff listed..never used LandM...how does it work?


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

you should get the blowout flyer when you click.
The blowout sale has more than whats on the Flyer, each store has different stuff. 
Essentially it is their pre inventory clear out so they have scratch and dent stuff, used stuff from rentals & 
pink guitars they shouldn't have bought in the first place lol 

p


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

al3d said:


> when i click..i get the site with full price on the stuff listed..never used LandM...how does it work?


The flyer is promoting a sale which runs Friday and Saturday, sale prices not on yet.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Not much of what I was looking for--maybe some of the mics--but two things will probably keep me from doing so--just buying a used mandolin & that they have regular sales--so another one is around the corner.
But there's a chance I'll pop in see what they have as far as in store sales--I'll be near a L&M location on one of the days--so why not?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

dont see anything that catches my fancy, but I might drop in just to have a peek.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Last year I picked up a super deal on a less than 2 year old Dr Z Maz18R combo.

I also picked up 2 really nice used guitar cases for a really good price. One was a Fender SKB for one of my Telecasters, and a made in Canada Gibson Les Paul case.

I will be there for a couple of hours or so, both days to bottom feed.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^ Cases! They get rid of old, used or unclaimed cases during these sales - I've had a few good deals on cases on these weekends in the past (like $15 for an LP hardcase, $10 for PRS gigbags, $25 for a genuine Gibson 335 case, etc.)


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I thought I had missed this, totally going to see what Friday morning has to offer for store specific stuff.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh man. I have one month left on my financing with L&M. I was really looking forward to being out of that cycle, then you go and post this.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Two years ago i picked up a Gibson LP Classic 1960 for a mere $900. I'll be there to check out the used store inventory.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

http://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/BlowoutSale2015/StoreFlyers/Toronto-Blowout-Sale-2015-Flyer.htm


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I used to have one of these. If this is in any kind of decent shape, this is a steal. 


DG60R
Used Traynor 65 Watt 1x12
254042
 
1
$340.00
*$69.00*


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Problem with sales like this is that when you factor in the time and cost of getting to the nearest store and usually staying overnight where the store is, they're not worth it. Especially when everything is first come sort of stuff.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Jimi D said:


> ^^^ Cases! They get rid of old, used or unclaimed cases during these sales - I've had a few good deals on cases on these weekends in the past (like $15 for an LP hardcase, $10 for PRS gigbags, $25 for a genuine Gibson 335 case, etc.)


Cool, I'll have to check that out--I need a new one for one of my guitars--years of use wore it out-it's falling apart.
I rarely take it out of the house anymore--so the case is still in one piece.
I'll have to see if they have one that will fit (Ibanez Iceman--a normal rectangular guitar case is too short.)
And maybe one that will work for my Mandobird.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Problem with sales like this is that when you factor in the time and cost of getting to the nearest store and usually staying overnight where the store is, they're not worth it. Especially when everything is first come sort of stuff.


Wow! I never realized how far some people are away from these stores. I can count four L&M's within a half hour's drive.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I was thinking the same when I read that. I have two at a close distance and another one not too far.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Hamstrung said:


> Wow! I never realized how far some people are away from these stores. I can count four L&M's within a half hour's drive.


same... we have 4 in edmonton and I can get to any of them within a 1/2 hour....


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I'd like to see the used listings for other cities as well. How did you find this? 



LowWatt said:


> http://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/BlowoutSale2015/StoreFlyers/Toronto-Blowout-Sale-2015-Flyer.htm


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

isoneedacoffee said:


> I'd like to see the used listings for other cities as well. How did you find this?


I was on the Toronto L+M Facebook page. I'm not sure if other locations have their own FB pages but it's worth a look.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

LowWatt said:


> I was on the Toronto L+M Facebook page. I'm not sure if other locations have their own FB pages but it's worth a look.


I substituted "Markham" for "Toronto" in the URL and got my local-ish listing.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I like the look of the Orange cab in the flyer. Shame I am so set on a Mesa 2x12.....


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Hamstrung said:


> Wow! I never realized how far some people are away from these stores. I can count four L&M's within a half hour's drive.


I'm in the middle between Edmonton and Calgary which puts the closest store about a 2 to 3 hr drive and a tank of gas in the truck depending on traffic and weather. Us poor country cousins ain't got a l&m.....which probably explains why I've only been in one, once. It's cheaper to go to Edmonton 'cause that's just a few hr stay. Calgary is a long week-end. Can be very costly.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Wow! I never realized how far some people are away from these stores. I can count four L&M's within a half hour's drive.


Three here in Calgary--and not that hard to get to.
North store is just off the ring road, SOuth Store can have busy traffic --but it's close to major roads--and the East one is quicker to get to by back roads than the main roads (normally)--but not an issue


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

bw66 said:


> I substituted "Markham" for "Toronto" in the URL and got my local-ish listing.


That didn't work for me. I was able to see Peterborough and Toronto but nothing else. I'm looking for a good deal on a traynor mod1. I'm hoping the brother+sisterhood of gear addicts will help me spot one.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*

In Calgary, it appears only the North store has released its store listing so far.

- - - Updated - - -

In Calgary, it appears only the North store has released its store listing so far.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*

In the Ottawa area,the Kanata store has a flyer-while the Ottawa store-nothing as usual.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*



rollingdam said:


> In the Ottawa area,the Kanata store has a flyer-while the Ottawa store-nothing as usual.


Link for the Kanata location please?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*



isoneedacoffee said:


> Link for the Kanata location please?


Go to "locations" tab at the top of their home page.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*

http://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/BlowoutSale2015/StoreFlyers/Kanata-Blowout-Sale-2015-Flyer.htm

Kanata Flyer


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*

Edmonton South's flyer:

https://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/...rs/Edmonton-South-Blowout-Sale-2015-Flyer.htm


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*



johnnyshaka said:


> Edmonton South's flyer:
> 
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/...rs/Edmonton-South-Blowout-Sale-2015-Flyer.htm


I'm looking for a link to the downtown store specials but I can't find one. I tried changing "South" to "Downtown" in the URL but it doesn't work. Can anyone tell me where the Downtown location flier is?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*



johnnyshaka said:


> Edmonton South's flyer:
> 
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/...rs/Edmonton-South-Blowout-Sale-2015-Flyer.htm


The Fender Pawn Shop 70's Strat Deluxe for $500 is calling my name.

I'm afraid my wife would probably knock me out with one swing with it, though.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*



johnnyshaka said:


> The Fender Pawn Shop 70's Strat Deluxe for $500 is calling my name.
> 
> I'm afraid my wife would probably knock me out with one swing with it, though.


It would be worth it though, wouldn't it? No pain, no gain?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*



bluzfish said:


> It would be worth it though, wouldn't it? No pain, no gain?


But my wife used to hit fifth in the batting order on our mixed slo-pitch team...I might not wake up from that one!

I might have to buy some diamond earrings to give to her as I show her the new guitar...lol!


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*



dwagar said:


> In Calgary, it appears only the North store has released its store listing so far.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> In Calgary, it appears only the North store has released its store listing so far.


http://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/B...ers/Calgary-North-Blowout-Sale-2015-Flyer.htm for the link to the north..

http://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/B...ers/Calgary-South-Blowout-Sale-2015-Flyer.htm for the south...

http://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/B...yers/Calgary-East-Blowout-Sale-2015-Flyer.htm for the east...


Happy Shopping


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*


*Bach*
TB200B
TB200B Trombone
0042394
 
1
$2349
*$995*
 
 



That is a huge discount


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zontar said:


> Three here in Calgary--and not that hard to get to.
> North store is just off the ring road, SOuth Store can have busy traffic --but it's close to major roads--and the East one is quicker to get to by back roads than the main roads (normally)--but not an issue


Is if you don't know Calgary.....except the casinos, Kanes, the pawn shops on 17th(I think) and the L&M by Army&Navy, Canadian Tire and I think there's a Red Lobster in there some where. That's why Calgary is so expensive....the casinos, Kanes etc.. Stopped off at the L&M by Army and Navy once...staff there sucked.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*



rollingdam said:


> http://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/BlowoutSale2015/StoreFlyers/Kanata-Blowout-Sale-2015-Flyer.htm
> 
> Kanata Flyer


Thanks! I figured it out!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Stopped off at the L&M by Army and Navy once...staff there sucked.


Really?

I've never had any issues with them--I think they're trying harder since I bought my fretless bass at the North store...:congratulatory:
Well I bought my Mandobird at the East one (down from Army & Navy)

And it can be an issue anywhere if you don't know the city--I had some trouble in Edmonton one time--the GPS was acting up--but I made it to the stores I was looking for, and a couple of others as well.
Just like I found a L&M in Vancouver while driving from Tom Lee to Boneyard.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*



rollingdam said:


> In the Ottawa area,the Kanata store has a flyer-while the Ottawa store-nothing as usual.


just picked up the MXR pedal they have in the flyer for 39.99 , I went in to see what stock they had for the weekend and asked them if I could do lay away on one til the weekend and they said your here now... sweet.
L&M are great 
and its an awsome pedal


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

zontar said:


> Cool, I'll have to check that out--I need a new one for one of my guitars--years of use wore it out-it's falling apart.
> I rarely take it out of the house anymore--so the case is still in one piece.
> I'll have to see if they have one that will fit (Ibanez Iceman--a normal rectangular guitar case is too short.)
> *And maybe one that will work for my Mandobird*.


My wife to made me a case for my Mandobird and for my Steinberger bass because I could find anything to suit locally... It only cost me an industrial-class sewing machine! LOL


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*



Beach Bob said:


> http://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/B...ers/Calgary-North-Blowout-Sale-2015-Flyer.htm for the link to the north..
> 
> Happy Shopping


Damn you Calgary!

The North store has the Fender Pawn Shop 70's Strat Deluxe (heck, they've got three of them!) that caught my eye in the Edmonton flyer but for a hundred bucks LESS!!!

You win this round, Calgary, but this isn't over...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*

The Ottawa Store list...

http://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/BlowoutSale2015/StoreFlyers/Ottawa-Blowout-Sale-2015-Flyer.htm


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*



johnnyshaka said:


> Damn you Calgary!
> 
> The North store has the Fender Pawn Shop 70's Strat Deluxe (heck, they've got three of them!) that caught my eye in the Edmonton flyer but for a hundred bucks LESS!!!
> 
> You win this round, Calgary, but this isn't over...


You could ask them to match the price or do a transfer.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*

has anyone seen /have acces to the individual stores list for
Cambridge
Guelph
Waterloo

please post a link if you have it.
G.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*



GTmaker said:


> has anyone seen /have acces to the individual stores list for
> Cambridge
> Guelph
> Waterloo
> ...


Go to the locations tab at the L&M website. From there choose a location you're interested in. You'll notice a facebook scroll on the right. Many stores have added their specific lists there. Others unfortunately haven't (I'm talking to you Montreal!). This method is easier than going through each individual store's facebook page.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*



johnnyshaka said:


> The Fender Pawn Shop 70's Strat Deluxe for $500 is calling my name.
> 
> I'm afraid my wife would probably knock me out with one swing with it, though.


I've got one and trust me it will be worth it.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*

I'm eyeing a couple of things, mostly in amps. I like the idea of a smaller Marshall and a few are going on sale tomorrow, I'm just not sure how much the shipping charges will be.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*

Im swinging by london north tomorrow - gotta bring in my ehx freeze anyway.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

The St Catharines store flyer came out today.

http://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/B...ers/St-Catharines-Blowout-Sale-2015-Flyer.htm


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have been saving for a year, and I've got lots of cash, don't expect to find anything, but I will be there when the doors open tomorrow morning!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

What time does it start?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*



johnnyshaka said:


> Damn you Calgary!
> 
> The North store has the Fender Pawn Shop 70's Strat Deluxe (heck, they've got three of them!) that caught my eye in the Edmonton flyer but for a hundred bucks LESS!!!
> 
> You win this round, Calgary, but this isn't over...


If you ask nicely, maybe someone can get it for you...


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Where are you guys finding the store specific sale inventory lists?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

dradlin said:


> Where are you guys finding the store specific sale inventory lists?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to hunt around as well. It's on the L&M's Facebook page.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> What time does it start?


What time do stores open in your area?

Regards,


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*



zontar said:


> If you ask nicely, maybe someone can get it for you...


Ask for something nicely from a Calgarian?? This is a trap, isn't it???

:sSc_eeksign:

LOL...I did actually think about having my brother swing by the North store but thought better of it...it's Valentine's Day tomorrow and I might be better served buying my wife (and daughters) something nice instead.

That's not to say I won't hit one of the local stores just to see if they aren't giving one away or something...


----------



## Megalon (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*

The St Catharines 'sale' is a miserable disappointment.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*



Megalon said:


> The St Catharines 'sale' is a miserable disappointment.


From there ad it seemed like it was going to be. You would likely do better driving up to Burlington.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*

Got in and out of the Markham store without leaving any cash behind. There were some really good deals, especially on PA gear - just nothing I needed.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*

Just picked up the the Presonus Recording Starter pack for $239.00. I figure I'd better learn this recording stuff after all the years I've been at it,(45) and start laying some stuff down.

I believe it's my Musical civic duty to do so, (Hence the Justification). Look out Recording Section 'fore I'm about to penetrate your domain with Q&A!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Listing for all of the local store deals...if they've actually taken the time to list them:

https://www.long-mcquade.com/news/2401/


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

too bad there's only one for edmonton

going to try to make it out tonight after work.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I think I'm going to take an extended lunch and head to the south side store...although I really shouldn't.

Maybe I'll leave my credit card in my desk just to be safe. Heh.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> From there ad it seemed like it was going to be. You would likely do better driving up to Burlington.


I was in Burlington at 11:30. It was a huge disappointment. With the exception of some $30 solid state Traynor practice amps there wasn't much going on. 

They had a couple door crasher deals including two Gibsons for $499, maybe there was better stuff when they opened at 10 am?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Picked up a ex-rental Sennheiser dynamic mic for 1/2 price. My 58 is getting tired and I wanted to try something different for a change.

Got one more L&M to stop at on the way home though.....................


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Picked up a Hondo classical for $50 to replace the 70's ($25) Suzuki in need of a neck reset. I actually went in to look for a P90 wrapped in some sort of Epiphone wood.
...And I'm in the planning stage of downsizing.

Some of the L&M garage sale purchases I made in the 90's and 2000's included a Fender Bassman 10($200), Telecaster Deluxe with piezo($325) and a Pine head and cab($100).
I heard them say at the Scarborough store someone lined up at 6 AM to snag a guitar.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I stopped in at the St Catharines store late this afternoon.
There was one thing I wanted to check out - it wasn't on their blowout flyer, but was on their store specials page - and there was already someone playing the hell out of it.
Listening to him play, I figured I'd be doing harm to the universe if it brought it home and just plinked away at it. It seems to be destined for something better than what I could do with it.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Stopped at the Kanata store around 11 this morning. Left with a nice used Fender Telecaster Deluxe Cherry Burst with rosewood neck. Sounds great.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Listening to him play, I figured I'd be doing harm to the universe if it brought it home and just plinked away at it. It seems to be destined for something better than what I could do with it.


But just think how awesome you would have sounded playing it!


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

Was gonna buy a Squier classic vibe 50's Strat , had my back turned a couple minutes , it was gone ! 

There were other items that caught my eye but .......... I did not leave the store with anything that was a blowout deal .


----------



## mike mc (Feb 18, 2014)

I went into the Burlington store to get strings that were on sale and a $50 Traynor Tube Mate 30 tackled me and I had to take it home... Great sounding amp in mint condition. They were selling various Traynors from their teaching studios that were replaced with brand new ones. Strange seeing like new Traynor 15, 20 and 30 watt amps going for $25, $30 and $50... I escaped before a guitar summoned me...


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maaaan I was at the North York store this morning. Wanted a YCV50Blue amp for $199, had my back turned and POOF. MAGIC. They were gone. There were 2 of them too.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

There were no real deals on anything in Windsor. Used amps had the same price on them as new in some instances. It is like they think we are stupid in Windsor.

If it was an amp that only a guy like me would consider (Peavey Prowler); they felt that it was worth $350 plus tax because it had tubes in it. $150-200 more, something new with a warranty could be had.

I waited a couple of hours for them to bring out the used guitar cases. There were mostly gig bags, beat up Les Paul cases, and high end acoustic guitar cases. I chose a nice newer Martin acoustic case and waited for them to find some electric cases for Fender or a SG. Finally, 2 nice black new "b" stock Fender pro cases came out. I grabbed them. Guitar cases went for $25, gig bags for $10.

I would have bought a certain used guitar for a buddy who is down and out, but the price was still $150-200 more than I felt I could find it on Kijiji.


That's it. Not much there if you were looking for a good guitar or amp. Not like last years sale.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*



johnnyshaka said:


> Ask for something nicely from a Calgarian?? This is a trap, isn't it???
> 
> :sSc_eeksign:


You're on to me...
Just making a suggestion to a fellow Albertan & Guitar Player.

I didn't get to a L&M today due to other commitments--but I'll check tomorrow--and there's still Monster Days coming up as well.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*

I managed to stop at the South Calgary L&M yesterday. They had a lot more stuff out for sale than their ad mentioned. Some of it was even interesting, just nothing for me. I'll probably cruise the north one this morning just in case...


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*

I was in the Oshawa after work and picked up a new Orange OR15 head. Killer deal at 499.00 and if it turns out I don't like it I can easily sell it for what I paid for it.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*

Nothing interesting in the flyer but I went to my local L&M last night. I don't know if it was a store special, but they had a Mesa Transatlantic TA15 head for $899, which is the current price in $US at Sweetwater. Given the current exchange rate, I thought this was a good deal for a pretty cool amp.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I picked up one of these today. My big purchase of 2015.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I was at the downtown Toronto L&M (Ossington) and looked around for a bit. The strings seemed to be a little cheaper than they usually are so I picked up a pack of Fender Super Bullets and I did need a strap for my Monoprice California Classic so I picked that up as well. I saw a few Squier Classic Vibes guitars in the three to four hundred dollar range but nothing else really appealed to me.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*

I was at the East Store today--some cool stuff, but nothing I was looking for at this time--but I did try some stuff doe future reference after I save up some more cash.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Long &amp; McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale*

Went to the four stores within my area. Didn't see anything that caught my eye till the last one where I picked up a used but mint TC Electronic Dreamscape pedal fr $89. Damn near half off new!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

TA462 said:


> http://www.long-mcquade.com/promo/BlowoutSale2015/
> 
> There are a few great deals to be had for this years flyer. I'm going to pick up a Orange OR15 amp and 2x12 cab.



Well did you?

I was tempted by that but am not sure it is really what I need/want. I think I should grab a used Dark Horse instead.

My local store had nothing of interest but, apparently, the Steeles store was doing a ton of business. I got there a couple of hours before it closed Saturday so missed all of the good stuff and limited my purchases to a couple of DVDs at 75% off. I had meant to grab finger picks and to check out slides while there but completely forgot to do so.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> I picked up one of these today. My big purchase of 2015.


You will be a rich man for sure when you'll get old !!

You big spender you !!!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

In the end I passed on the sale myself, I was looking at ordering a new Marshall SL5 from Fredericton for $200 off and couldn't decide whether or not I would be happy with it.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

colchar said:


> Well did you?
> 
> I was tempted by that but am not sure it is really what I need/want. I think I should grab a used Dark Horse instead.
> 
> My local store had nothing of interest but, apparently, the Steeles store was doing a ton of business. I got there a couple of hours before it closed Saturday so missed all of the good stuff and limited my purchases to a couple of DVDs at 75% off. I had meant to grab finger picks and to check out slides while there but completely forgot to do so.


 I got the OR15 but not the cab. :acigar:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I bought a 3-pack of strings.

I was ready to buy a powered speaker and small mixer but their "clearance pricing" was pretty much non-existent on that stuff.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

GWN! said:


> Stopped at the Kanata store around 11 this morning. Left with a nice used Fender Telecaster Deluxe Cherry Burst with rosewood neck. Sounds great.


I played that guitar... Very nice Tele though thought it was maybe just a little pricey still considering this was supposed to be an "inventory clearance" sale... still, I probably would have been more tempted if I hadn't picked up a fab American Special Tele at the Ottawa South store the previous Tuesday...


----------



## dleake (Aug 8, 2014)

Got an absolutely amazing deal on this 2013 Gibson Firebird V at the London South store. Thing is brand new but was almost half the price. Looks and sounds incredible.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Great score on the Firebird! I've found that the best deals at L&M are the used items. Hurts like hell to trade in but awesome if you're a buyer!


----------



## dleake (Aug 8, 2014)

Hamstrung said:


> Great score on the Firebird! I've found that the best deals at L&M are the used items. Hurts like hell to trade in but awesome if you're a buyer!


Yes! If you're in the right L&M at the right time a huge deal on a used item can be had. They sure don't last long! That's why I'm always calling and bugging my local L&M stores to see what's come in. I got VERY lucky on Friday!


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

That Firebird is awesome !


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

dleake said:


> Got an absolutely amazing deal on this 2013 Gibson Firebird V at the London South store. Thing is brand new but was almost half the price. Looks and sounds incredible.


I've got a shrunken version of that.
I saw it before the sale--but as it was sued and probably not going to go on sale further than it already was--I grabbed it.

Enjoy the new guitar.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

man, that's just cool!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

TA462 said:


> I got the OR15 but not the cab. :acigar:




Congrats! I hadn't seen a NAD thread so was curious.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Long and McQuade blow out have a nice Godin Session guitar reg $539 for 400 something .On the Godin site check out the demo at the bottom page 2 single picpups with a humbucker very nice guitar. Before I buy a Fender Strat will definitely have to give this one a try , not to mention Canadian company.


----------

